# Samsung & sony start enforcing minimum prices



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if they try the same here in Australia where "price fixing" is frowned upon.
I thought capitalism was based on delivering the cheapest product to the most people.


----------

